
Effects of Supplements and Dietary Interventions on Cardiovascular Outcomes - polskibus
https://annals.org/aim/article-abstract/2737825/effects-nutritional-supplements-dietary-interventions-cardiovascular-outcomes-umbrella-review-evidence
======
vixen99
They conclude:

"Reduced salt intake, omega-3 LC-PUFA use, and folate supplementation could
reduce risk for some cardiovascular outcomes in adults. Combined calcium plus
vitamin D might increase risk for stroke."

